# Need help with billing a 94002, 94003



## KRYSTAL8 (Dec 1, 2009)

I code for trauma surgeons, I have never billed for vent. management before, how is this usually documented? Does the doctor need to document this in a seperate note? Has anyone billed for this and what has your experience been?
Thanks for any help!!!!


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 1, 2009)

In our hospital this was billed by the facility as the RT department performed the vent management.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Dec 1, 2009)

*Pulmonologist or Intensivist*

Vent management is usually billed by the intensivist or pulmonologist, as these codes are used once per day. Although the trauma surgeon may have intubated the patient, s/he is not usually actually managing the ventilator. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## sherryjean27 (Apr 3, 2010)

Can 94002 and 94003 be billed with hospital e&m codes. For example a 99232?


----------



## Scottkuntz1 (Jul 9, 2015)

No you can only bill for a 94002 or 94003 no E&M with it.


----------



## reginasuter (Oct 12, 2015)

*Direction on billing 94002 twice for same DOS*

If you have a patient that has been put on and off a vent in same DOS - inpatient - then is put back on vent same DOS. Can you bill twice CPT 94002?


----------

